# Carers Allowance: Applied March 2012, still not processed March 2013. Is this normal?



## waitingm (20 Feb 2013)

Hi, I am wondering if there is anyone out there who could help or advise me.

I applied for carers allowance back in March 2012 and still I havent heard anything from them as yet, is that normal?

So I am now currently on week 48 since I applied, is there anyone out there who experiencing the same waiting time? or has anyone recently received and answer from them recently?

Whenever I call them they say it will be a few more weeks and that will take me into March 2013 which will be 12 months since I submitted the application which I think is a very long time too wait for any application.

Any advice will be gratfully appreciated.

Thanks Waiting M.


----------



## pudds (22 Feb 2013)

I was reading a thread over on boards about this and apparently this is not unusual and it's taking anything up to 12 months before approval is given.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056674684


----------



## britvic55 (22 Feb 2013)

Waitingm,  in your own best interest email the social protection ministers office, include your date of application ppn no etc. enquire why after 48 weeks you have received no acknowledgement of your application ?. guaranteed you will receive a response within 4/5 days. and it will be investigated and dealt with. you could also contact your local TD ask him / her to enquire as a parlimentary question on your behalf  ...supply all details ppn etc. to your TD this really does have the desired effect within 3 week period.  good luck


----------



## paddi22 (22 Feb 2013)

I waited over a year for mine to arrive. It was extremely stressful as we were living over credit cards and using up our savings. I spent many, many hours on the phone to various departments trying to see what stage it was at in processing. It is crazy how the system takes so long. I know they are overwhelmed with applications, but it is unfair to punish people who are often in extremely,extremely stressful situations and are very dependent on that money to survive. A terrible system.


----------



## Famous five (23 Feb 2013)

My sil is a carer and had to wait a year but got the money backdated, well deserved IMO as she is terrific and has gone way beyond the call of duty, and if she wasn't around my mil and fil would have had numerous long term stays in hospital. Good luck.


----------



## waitingm (27 Feb 2013)

A big THANK YOU! to everyone who took the time to reply. I called carers this week and they said I will hear something in the next two weeks, this has been the longest application process ever, fingers crossed for an positive answer, in GOD I trust.
 my advice to anyone who wants to apply for carers allowance is keep following them up, cause I am sure they are starting to hate the sound of my voice, am sure some of the call centre staff even know my PPSN by heart by now, LOL..... but you just have too keep calling and chase them up as its so easy to just forget about your application in hope that they are working on it.

GOOD LUCK! AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## STEINER (27 Feb 2013)

I applied for CA for the carer of my elderly relative in February 2012.  Last week I got a letter asking for hospital discharge dates in 2012.  Unfortunately she passed away last week and we are grieving.  We are very disappointed that the Carer's section of DSP was unable to approve CA during her illness. A year of waiting is unacceptable for this scheme for any age group, let alone someone over 90 needing care.  I will write to the Minister to complain to try to improve the lot of CA applicants.


----------



## waitingm (7 Mar 2013)

*still waiting*

Hi all just wanted too give you guys an update, well im still waiting for my decision.
I called them this morning and still they havent made any decision the 15th of march will be 12 months exactly.

I am getting so disheartend and fustrated.

waiting M


----------



## bavaria333 (22 Mar 2013)

hi, i am in the process of deciding to take a redundancy offer in my job, i am thinking of becoming a carer for my elderly parents. my question is, will my redundancy lump sum be taken into consideration when they are means testing me or deciding if i qualify for carers allowance, and could,because of my redundancy lump sum, mean i actually get nothing from them? i am completely out of my depth in this field and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eastbono (23 Mar 2013)

Have a look at Carers Benefit... you may qualify under this scheme as its not means tested. 
If apply for Carers Allowance then of course your redundancy package will be taking into consideration as it is a means tested payment. http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/4096_What-is-the-means-test.aspx


----------



## bavaria333 (23 Mar 2013)

what is the difference between carers "benefit" and carers allowance? thank you for your reply by the way.


----------



## pudds (23 Mar 2013)

bavaria333 said:


> what is the difference between carers "benefit" and carers allowance? thank you for your reply by the way.




Like all 'Benefit' payments, Carers Benefit is not means tested but you must have enough prsi contributions to qualify.   It only last for 2yrs though.

then you could apply for Carers Allowance which is means tested.


----------



## bavaria333 (23 Mar 2013)

Could i apply for carers benefit even if i decided to take the redundancy offer from my job? I appreciate the replies.


----------



## pudds (24 Mar 2013)

bavaria333 said:


> Could i apply for carers benefit even if i decided to take the redundancy offer from my job? I appreciate the replies.




You can indeed, as it is not means tested, CARERS BENEIT


----------



## bavaria333 (25 Mar 2013)

thank you.


----------



## sugarbowl (26 Mar 2013)

Hi I am in the same boat still waiting sent bank statements 3 weeks ago and nothing nothing has happened.applied since May2012 still waiting the stress and frustration.


----------



## bavaria333 (26 Mar 2013)

did you try your local t.d. ? he/she might have some influence in getting them to hurry it on a bit.


----------



## bavaria333 (26 Mar 2013)

sugarbowl said:


> Hi I am in the same boat still waiting sent bank statements 3 weeks ago and nothing nothing has happened.applied since May2012 still waiting the stress and frustration.



can i ask you,did you apply for carers benefit or carers allowance? and whatever one,why choose one over the other?


----------



## paddi22 (26 Mar 2013)

bavaria333 said:


> hi, i am in the process of deciding to take a redundancy offer in my job, i am thinking of becoming a carer for my elderly parents. my question is, will my redundancy lump sum be taken into consideration when they are means testing me or deciding if i qualify for carers allowance, and could,because of my redundancy lump sum, mean i actually get nothing from them? i am completely out of my depth in this field and any help would be greatly appreciated.




word of warning on this - i did caring for BOTH my parents. My dad is infirm, has an extremely weak heart, diabetes, is on 27 tablets a day and has no power in his shoulders and a raft of other physical issues. My mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I applied to be carer for both and has all the medical records and doctor's forms stating that they both needed help. 

I only got passed for my mother, they didn't agree my father needed help even though the doctor did. The impression I got was they were cutting down on the amount of people they accepted. I still do caring for my father but unpaid. So make sure you factor in whether you will be approved or not before you make any decisions


----------



## pudds (26 Mar 2013)

@paddi22  I hope you appealed it as they tend to turn down first application and even first appeal.


----------



## bavaria333 (26 Mar 2013)

paddi22 said:


> word of warning on this - i did caring for BOTH my parents. My dad is infirm, has an extremely weak heart, diabetes, is on 27 tablets a day and has no power in his shoulders and a raft of other physical issues. My mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I applied to be carer for both and has all the medical records and doctor's forms stating that they both needed help.
> 
> I only got passed for my mother, they didn't agree my father needed help even though the doctor did. The impression I got was they were cutting down on the amount of people they accepted. I still do caring for my father but unpaid. So make sure you factor in whether you will be approved or not before you make any decisions


 thanks for the info. the problem is, i have to decide within the next 2 weeks in my job,if i want to take the redundancy or not.once i sign up i cant change my mind. hence the problem, i have no way of knowing within the next 2 weeks if i will be accepted for carers allowance or not.


----------



## sugarbowl (27 Mar 2013)

bavaria333 thank you for your reply .My local TD has done his best still no change in my situation .applied for carers allowance for my 4 and half years old daughter who is in receipt of Domiciliary care allowance since apr2012.


----------



## bavaria333 (28 Mar 2013)

if i was getting carers benefit,do i get the dole as well, or is it one or the other?


----------



## pudds (28 Mar 2013)

bavaria333 said:


> if i was getting carers benefit,do i get the dole as well, or is it one or the other?



Carer's Benefit is a payment made to insured people who leave the workforce to care for a person(s) in need of full-time care and attention.


----------



## bavaria333 (30 Mar 2013)

But if i leave the workplace ( not temporarily but took redundancy) could i still apply for carers benefit?


----------



## pudds (31 Mar 2013)

Here is the full requirements in order to get CB.



> You may be eligible for Carer's Benefit if:
> 
> 
> You are aged 16 or over and under 66.
> ...





http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_welfare_payments/carers/carers_benefit.html


----------



## bavaria333 (31 Mar 2013)

thanks pudds, much appreciated.


----------



## sugarbowl (2 Apr 2013)

waitingm said:


> Hi, I am wondering if there is anyone out there who could help or advise me.
> I applyed for carers allowance back in March 2012 and still I havent heard anything from them as yet, is that normal?.
> So I am now currently on week 48 since I applyed, is there anyone out there who experiencing the same waiting time? or has anyone recently received and answer from them recently.
> 
> ...



hello Waitingm , just wondering have you heard anything from CA Yet? just wondering because I am in same position  applied in May2012 and few people applied after me were approved  I am still waiting .hope all goes well for you .


----------



## sugarbowl (3 Apr 2013)

After a very long and stressful time we have finally been approved received pass and letter this morning will be backdated from May2012,thanks to everyone who posted in this forum .It's hard to be a carer and we do not need extra stress.


----------



## bavaria333 (3 Apr 2013)

well done sugarbowl, i am glad for you.


----------



## angielongfor (31 May 2013)

Hi Sugarbowl, we received a letter 2 and half weeks ago to say our appeal was approved, did you have to wait long from time you were approved until your arrears payment was sorted out? and you were backdated to May 2012, was this the date of your original application?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Nelly 21 (12 Jun 2013)

angielongfor said:


> Hi Sugarbowl, we received a letter 2 and half weeks ago to say our appeal was approved, did you have to wait long from time you were approved until your arrears payment was sorted out? and you were backdated to May 2012, was this the date of your original application?  Thanks in advance



Hi I saw you on boards and wondered how your claim went. Delighted you got your appeal. I was turned down on medical grounds even though I was on carers benefit for 2 years and am having the decision reviewed. Can I ask did you get yours reviewed?


----------



## eazy1 (27 Jul 2013)

Hi I applied for the carers allowance and was refused. I have appealed the decision and i received a letter from dolier st saying that they have received the appeal the was on the 14th of May. I phoned dolier st last wk and was told that my file was in longford and they had no further information. I then contacted Longford and they have my file which they say will be sent back to Dublin. Does anybody know what the procedure is for appeal thank you


----------



## Time (27 Jul 2013)

Once Longford send it back to Dublin an oral hearing should be scheduled in a location local to you. You should have a final answer within a month of having the oral hearing.


----------



## eazy1 (27 Jul 2013)

thanks for the reply can I ask is that the usual procedure with every appeal an oral hearing?


----------



## Time (27 Jul 2013)

Not every appeal goes to an oral hearing. It depends on the appeals officer or if you have requested one. Oral hearings are an advantage as you get to put your case in person to the appeals officer.


----------



## eazy1 (27 Jul 2013)

Thats true thanks for the reply much appreciated Time 

If anyone has attended an oral hearing could you tell me is it anything to be nervous about? 

My cousin has applied for the carers also and she has been refused 3 times. She had an inspector visit but hasnt had an oral hearing. Im not sure if it makes much difference


----------



## Time (27 Jul 2013)

Has she formally appealed to the appeals office?


----------



## eazy1 (27 Jul 2013)

yes on each occasion Time


----------

